# Schwimmpflanzen überwintern



## Boxerfan (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
hier mal eine Frage, ist mir heute so durch den Kopf gegangen.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Schwimmpflanzen(__ Muschelblume, Wassernuss, Wasserhyazinthe) über den Winter zu bekommen?Ich dachte evtl. daran einen Speiskübel mit Sauerstoffpumpe
in den Keller zu stellen. Ich wollte mal im frühjahr große Schwimmpflanzen haben anstatt immer diese kleinen Dinger.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## fuxe13 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen überwintern*

Hallo Dietmar,

ich habe letzten Winter versucht, Muschelblumen zu überwintern. Ich habe dazu nur eine Wanne genommen und diese ans Fenster gestellt. Ab und an etwas Wasser dazu. 
Übrig sind nur 4 gaaaaanz kleine Blümlein, welche nach dem aussetzen im Frühling dann auch noch verschwunden sind. Mit einem Aquarium solls gehen, ich werde mir jedoch die Mühe nicht mehr machen. Ich verzichte einfach darauf 

Lg Walter


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen überwintern*

Servus Dietmar

Guckst du hier


----------



## Boxerfan (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen überwintern*

Hallo, danke Euch für die Tipp`s. Kaufe dann doch lieber im Frühjahr Neue.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen überwintern*

Hi Dietmar,

Wasserhyacinte und -salat klappt wenn nur in einem offenen Tropenaquarium zu Überwintern (brauchen auch im Winter min. 12 Std volles Licht - starke Zusatzbeleuchtung.

Die __ Wassernuß ist einjährig. Die samt im Herbst aus und die Samen keimen im Frühjahr im Teich aus - Samen kann sie aber nur dann ausbilden wenn die Nuß noch mit an der Pflanze dran hängt - die Pflanze als Nuß im Teich versenkt wurde (die Nüsse dürfen auch nie zu lange außerhalb des Wassers gelagert werden (trocken liegen) sonst sterben sie ab, . Die man kaufen kann sind ja im allgemeinen schwimmende Blattrosetten (meißt eh tropische Standortvarianten), wo die Nuß abgeschnitten und wahrscheinlich gegessen wurde

MfG Frank


----------



## Mops (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen überwintern*

Hi, waren am Wochenende bei NG. Wow hatten die tolle Wasserhyazinthen und Muschelblumen. Richtig riesig, locker an die 20cm Durchmesser, nicht so kleine Mickerdinger.

Hab mir gedacht, ich frag dort mal nach, wie die ihre Pflanzen überwintern. Die Antwort war ernüchtern: Gar nicht. Sie hätten schon diverse Versuche gestartet, warmes Wasser, extra Licht, und und und, aber alle waren gescheitert.

Nun haben sie es aufgegeben  und beziehen ihre Pflanzen im Frühjahr von einem Gärtner, der sie jedes Jahr neu aus Samen zieht. Die alten lassen sie auf den Teichen kaputtgehen, als Dünger für´s nächste Jahr.

Naja, meine schwimmen momentan in unserem Zimmerbrunnen, mal gucken, wie lange sie durchhalten.


----------



## Vechtaraner (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen überwintern*

Hallo
Zu den Muschelblumen kann ich nur sagen dass ich sie mal im Aquarium hatte und dort regelmässig auslichten musste weil zu viele und zu groß geworden.
Während sie bei mir im Aquarium wucherten,gingen sie im Frühjahr draussen kläglich ein.
Ich vermute die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit sowie der direkte Standort unter der Leuchtstoffröhre waren im Aquarium sehr förderlich.Die feinen Wurzeln reichten bis auf den Bodengrund und wurden von Garnelen gern besucht.
Gruß Juergen


----------

